# Scirocco 1.8 8v Turbo Enquire



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

I hope all is well. I purchased an 85 Scirocco 1.8 8v a short time ago as a new summer/winter project. The engine is freshly rebuilt with a 286 cam, shaved head and full refresh. I was hoping to put together a turbo kit for it. I am coming from a long list of 2.0 16v builds but all have been on megasquirt- so the whole CIS 8v thing is somewhat new-ish to me. I was hoping to put together a low boost (5-7psi) set up. I was wondering what i am missing from my list of parts below.

Also- i am wondering if the stock cis system can handle low boost? Do i need a 5th injector? Do i need a turbo 240 dizzy?

*Parts List:*

8v Turbo Manifold
Turbo w/ Internal Wastegate
Oil Lines
Intercooler Piping & Fittings
Intercooler
BOV
Drilled and tapped oil pan
MBC

Hopeing for a simple set up like so:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Any help would be great!

Much appreciated,

Andrew


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Back when I was trying to do this, I was informed that the easiest way was to use the CIS system from an old turbo volvo 240 . Your stock fuel / ignition system won't cut it. It will so so confused as to why its breathing backwards. Also going to need a vacum retard dizzy. Also seems like a pretty aggressive cam for boost. Low boost will also be your only "safe" route with your compression ratio as well. Is it a rebuilt engine ? I would be *extremely *hesitant to dump over a G worth of turbo parts into a high compression engine with 100-200k miles with stock internals. 

Somebody who has done it will chime in I'm sure


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

JoggerNot said:


> Your stock fuel / ignition system won't cut it. It will so so confused as to why its breathing backwards.


???????

There is so much information and with a little search, you will find it. It has been so many times. If you have no knowledge about CIS, then I would start with a good book. Then I would buy a good CIS fuel pressure gauge. A couple of fittings to hook up the gauge would also be a great idea. CIS is pretty basic and the stock fuel system will be fine for normal boost levels. If you are looking for a higher output, then you'll need much more than a good fuel deliver to make things last.

The Volvo system does work and with the new found knowledge of reading the book and adjusting the fuel pressures, it will run great. 

Whatever you do, do not start anything without truly understanding how the system works. Very few people know how to make it work right and asking questions here will get you some really wrong answers.


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

IMO you have a very respectable NA setup. turbos are only fun when you go straight. turbo lag sucks (or does it blow). 

but your options are

1) if you insist on CIS you can use the volvo system as others have suggested or use the euro fuel injection system that came on VWs. they are good to about 150hp. 5-7 lbs of boost puts you about there.
2) 5th injector (034 motorsports makes one or find an OG callaway microfueler).
3) change your cam to a G-grind and megasquirt it. you'll probably make better power. probably the best option.

lower your compression if you are more than 10:1


----------

